# Use of standard 15 and 20 amp Breakers vs. Arc Fault and GFI



## Robert Ellenberg (Feb 10, 2010)

I am posting here from memory on what I have read (I am not an electrician and don’t have a copy of the 2008 NEC) and would appreciate the knowledge and input of you who do.  Sorry it is so long but I couldn’t think of a way to make it shorter.

I believe it was on the old ICC board or somewhere else that I read the 2008 NEC had added most rooms other than the already required bedrooms to the Arc fault interrupter requirement.  Living rooms, dining rooms, dens, hallway, closets, etc. and that would include receptacles, lights and even smoke detectors the way the code defines it.  It didn’t specify kitchens or baths, exteriors or any areas that require a GFI.

Assuming this is correct information, it occurred to me that a new installation will include very few standard 110V 15 or 20 amp breakers (not arc fault or GFI).  Here are the only ones I can think of:

refrigerator, dishwasher, kitchen fan and kitchen and bath lights.

Am I right?  And realistically you would probably have the kitchen fan, kitchen lights and bath lights tied to some of the required arc fault circuits leaving only the refrigerator and dishwasher.

Since the kitchen and dining area have to have 2-20 amp circuits and the kitchen counter top ones have to be on a GFI, in small houses I usually have those dining room outlets on the same GFI as the kitchen.  But wouldn’t this new requirement for an arc fault in the dining room mean I have to have 20amp arc fault in the dining room (where hardly anything gets plugged in)?  If so, could you also put the kitchen circuits on 2-20amp arc fault circuits and a GFI in the first outlet?  Would they be tripping all the time if you did?

What are your suggestions on the most efficient way to meet these requirements in a small (1000-1500SF) house?


----------



## Mule (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: Use of standard 15 and 20 amp Breakers vs. Arc Fault and GFI

Here's the code sections.............

210.12 Arc-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection.

(A) Definition: Arc-Fault Circuit Interrupter (AFCI). A device intended to provide protection from the effects of arc faults by recognizing characteristics unique to arcing and by functioning to de-energize the circuit when an arc fault is detected.

(B) Dwelling Units. All 120-volt, single phase, 15- and 20-ampere branch circuits supplying outlets installed in dwelling unit family rooms, dining rooms, living rooms, parlors, libraries, dens, bedrooms, sunrooms, recreation rooms, closets, hallways, or similar rooms or areas shall be protected by a listed arc-fault circuit interrupter, combination-type, installed to provide protection of the branch circuit.

210.8 Ground-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection for Personnel.

FPN: See 215.9 for ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection for personnel on feeders.

(A) Dwelling Units. All 125-volt, single-phase, 15- and 20-ampere receptacles installed in the locations specified in (1) through (8) shall have ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection for personnel.

(1) 	Bathrooms

(2) 	Garages, and also accessory buildings that have a floor located at or below grade level not intended as habitable rooms and limited to storage areas, work areas, and areas of similar use

(3) 	Outdoors

Exception to (3): Receptacles that are not readily accessible and are supplied by a dedicated branch circuit for electric snow-melting or deicing equipment shall be permitted to be installed in accordance with 426.28.

(4) 	Crawl spaces — at or below grade level

(5) 	Unfinished basements — for purposes of this section, unfinished basements are defined as portions or areas of the basement not intended as habitable rooms and limited to storage areas, work areas, and the like

Exception to (5):  A receptacle supplying only a permanently installed fire alarm or burglar alarm system shall not be required to have ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection.

FPN: See 760.41(B) and 760.121(B) for power supply requirements for fire alarm systems.

 Receptacles installed under the exception to 210.8(A)(5) shall not be considered as meeting the requirements of 210.52(G).

(6) 	Kitchens — where the receptacles are installed to serve the countertop surfaces

(7) 	Laundry, utility, and wet bar sinks — where the receptacles are installed within 1.8 m (6 ft) of the outside edge of the sink

(8) 	Boathouses


----------



## Heaven (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: Use of standard 15 and 20 amp Breakers vs. Arc Fault and GFI



			
				Mule said:
			
		

> Here's the code sections.............Exception to (5):  *A receptacle supplying only a permanently installed fire alarm or burglar alarm system* shall not be required to have ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection.
> 
> FPN: See 760.41(B) and 760.121(B) for power supply requirements for fire alarm systems.
> 
> ...


Bold by me : how does that work when a fire alarm system isn't supposed to be on its own circuit only? Or do I have that wrong?


----------



## dcspector (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: Use of standard 15 and 20 amp Breakers vs. Arc Fault and GFI

I believe that is in reference to an individual branch circuit receptacle outlet supplying a class 3 transformer for the fire alarm.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: Use of standard 15 and 20 amp Breakers vs. Arc Fault and GFI



			
				Heaven said:
			
		

> Bold by me : how does that work when a fire alarm system isn't supposed to be on its own circuit only? Or do I have that wrong?


Who says it has to?


----------



## Mac (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: Use of standard 15 and 20 amp Breakers vs. Arc Fault and GFI

The NY Res Code R313.1 allows  us to use NFPA 72 11.6.3 (4) & (5) "Household" alarm systems.

(4) calls for  "dedicated branch circuit or the unswitched portion" of another circuit

(5) says "operation of a switch or GFCI shall not cause loss of power..."


----------



## Heaven (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: Use of standard 15 and 20 amp Breakers vs. Arc Fault and GFI



			
				480sparky said:
			
		

> Heaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Bold by me : how does that work when a fire alarm system isn't supposed to be on its own circuit only? Or do I have that wrong?


Who says it has to?

Good question. I don't know. It might be part of the local/state fire code language, perhaps not in IBC/IRC or NEC. Makes all kinds of sense to me though so that it cannot be shut off to avoid replacing battery back-up or to address nuisance alarms that should be taken care of in a permanent manner.


----------



## Robert Ellenberg (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: Use of standard 15 and 20 amp Breakers vs. Arc Fault and GFI

I greatly appreciate Mule posting the exact language of the code references. They pretty much verified what I had thought to be correct.

However, would anyone care to address the specific questions I asked in the original post?


----------

